# Suggestions for changes to our website



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello Ya'll,

I'm will be helping Niko out with updating our website and giving it a makeover over the next few weeks. Before I begin, I would like everyone's feedback telling me what they would like see changed to the website and what new features/content they would like our website to have. If you have any examples, please post the URL's. Thank you.

Regards,

Robert Bradbury


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Actually, I think the web site is good. The graphics are very good, as are the articles.

Some features are unused or underused, such as the classifieds. There hasn't been any new content in the gallery for some time. But those functions are served by APC and DFW Fishbox, reaching a larger audience. Without input from members, this is not going to change. Unless you want to open a new general use forum like APC, Planted Tank, or Fishbox, the site is unlikely to get the number of hits necessary to generate much new content.

The current web site does provide useful information and a good introduction to the club, which are two of its primary functions. The third function, timely communication with potential and existing members, is the part that needs work.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I like how it is, but the members gallerys needs to be updated. i wanted to see more phone... what about a forum, and photos of the club members so new members can look at the site and see what we are about, and that we are all cool wonderful people.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

What does everyone think about if we start allowing vendors/LFS come to our meetings. We could give them ten min time spot to plug their business/product but in return we ask for donation of something for the door prize or samples for all or both. To help encourage them to want to participate, we could give them a 30 day banner ad on our site and a plug on next meeting email.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

That's fine by me.. and cool. I believe in support local fish shops that are cool.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for updating the site for the club! I have no issues with current design- it works well and there is good info on the site.

We might duplicate the "DFWAPC forum at APC" link under the "contact" menu as well since that is where interested folk can contact lots of members quickly.

gallery -I agree that additional posts would be great in the member gallery. Problem is I never received a login when I initially paid my dues. So no access for me!

classified section- Never seen an ad here. Don't think we need given APC. 

news and events- a direct link to you or whoever is the mod or content manager so that people could email news and event submissions. I would love to see other local/regional aquarium/fish association events show up here.

banner ad -I can take or leave. If it generates interest or creates incentive of some kind then great. If we have them I vote for no wiggling screaming popping ads!


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

kimcadmus said:


> gallery -I agree that additional posts would be great in the member gallery. Problem is I never received a login when I initially paid my dues. So no access for me!


yea... no joke. I paypal the dues and it was accepted but I didn't receive anything... so basically it's an honor system right now.

I thought we'd get a "welcoming package" or something, or at least an email confirming my membership.

I'm curious as to WHAT it is spent on other than the webpage... which is like $20/year?? 
and i surely hope someone isn't pocketing the money either... Other than Niko, I have no idea who is in charge of the club.

I'm not saying that my dues aren't worth it. the knowledge and the plants I received have already surpassed the amount I've invested, but it's not professional the way it is running right now.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep I wonder that too. I haven't paid for membership but I want too. but with the talks of "well I paid for membership but I didn't get a confirm". i'm a little wishwarshy on paying.

what does the 20 dollars pay for? 

I would certinly pay the 20 for a club t-shirt and a confirm of payment saying thanks for being part of the club fishyjoe24(joey) on the website.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

@ snowball and fishyjoe - My suggestion regarding "log-in" for member gallery was not meant to be inflammatory. Just an observation. Our dues are nominal in the club and as with other clubs those funds are used for various maintenance costs but also create a reserve. A reserve that I believe in the past has been used for special event and trip costs such as the San Marcus trip a while back and for meetings at venues like restaurants.

I always try to keep my correspondence professional with the hope that others will as well. While this forum does provide a place to exchange ideas, I think we should all remember that its reach extends way beyond the DFWAPC members. Comments, questions, and suggestions should be framed accordingly. There are many that would be better served in a club meeting environment or as PMs to individuals.

I think it is great that there are so many interested new members. With right attitude and effort the club can be strong and active.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Duc & Joey: From what has been concluded, all the officers but Niko has gone their separate ways from the club. I brought to the table the issue about the dues where they go. As of right now I don't know how they are being managed. I don't even know who is paying for our website. All Niko knows which is the username and password to get into the site to manage which he has provided to me. I'm working on contacting the people who own our club domains to get things moved over to my hosting server so I can host it for free. I am planning on moving our site into a content management system where members will have space to post a gallery & bio. Just hang in there. 

Here is what I do know. We are in active discussion about forming our articles of organization for tax exemption. This will allow us to be recognized as a legit club and allow us to have a club bank account and not have to use someones personal account. We are looking into ways of fund raising so we can provide more benefits to our members. When we do get our club formalized, we will have treasurer reports available to the members explaining our monthly income and expenditures. 

We have allot of work ahead of us but we got the ball rolling. We will get this club in full stream ahead to kick off 2011 our best club year.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

:clap: :clap: thanks. lets make 2011 the best year for this club.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

digital_gods said:


> Here is what I do know. We are in active discussion about forming our articles of organization for tax exemption. This will allow us to be recognized as a legit club and allow us to have a club bank account and not have to use someones personal account. We are looking into ways of fund raising so we can provide more benefits to our members. When we do get our club formalized, we will have treasurer reports available to the members explaining our monthly income and expenditures.
> 
> We have a lot of work ahead of us but we got the ball rolling. We will get this club in full stream ahead to kick off 2011 our best club year.


Did we vote on this at the last meeting? Did we even elect officers? Aren't we going a little fast here? 
I think we need to:
1. Establish/re-evaluate club goals.
2. Elect officers
3. Explore current club assets - current members, funds, etc.
4. Collect dues for new members
5. Renew any existing members (dues if needed).

We have all this talk about when to meet, raising money, changing web sites and yet we have kind of skipped the foundation. I could be wrong IF all this happened at the last meeting. Did it? If it did, then an email should have been sent to all current members. (I didn't get one.). Please understand that I am not trying to be difficult, but we need to proceed in a thoughtful and orderly fashion. We have many members that have been in the club for a long time and I don't see a lot of input from them yet. We've had one meeting with mostly new members and while I love the enthusiasm I think we're getting the cart before the horse.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Did we vote on this at the last meeting? Did we even elect officers? Aren't we going a little fast here?
> I think we need to:
> 1. Establish/re-evaluate club goals.
> 2. Elect officers
> ...


@Tex Gal: Last meeting nothing got voted on because no officers were present. We were just having active dialog over various directions we could take this club. The lack of communication in this club has left many of us new members pretty unsure of the direction of this club. We had no past experience with DFWAPC so we are really just unsure of the situation we have going on. Do we have a lame duck or a dead horse?

Now that your home. I think with your strong support, we can get flying again. I've asked Niko about helping with the website and he has agreed. That is why I'm asking for everyone's suggestions. I have a strong background with web design, so I can make all things possible. I want to know what our members wanted so I can provide it.

Your are ablosutely right with what we need to do. 
*1. Establish/re-evaluate club goals.* I'll start a working draft of bylaws and get everyone's input on it. 
*2. Elect officers* We can do this at the Christmas party or have a business meeting on a separate day in Dec.
*3. Explore current club assets - current members, funds, etc.* We need a treasury report. I want to have this available to our members on our website buy only accessible by member login. 
*4. Collect dues for new members We need a member roster list.* I think at January, everyone will be due.
*5. Renew any existing members (dues if needed).* Since fiscal year is Jan - Dec, everyone will be due.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

@ Robert - We don't have a lame duck or a dead horse. I don't think either term is a positive one. We've had a slow summer. Since you don't a history with the club I can see how it might seem so. I'm so glad that you have web experience. It will be great to have your skills available. 

I don't think it's bad to have changes. I just think we need to slow down and decide AS A CLUB what our future direction is. We can't decide that on this forum. We need to do this at a meeting. Some of the conversation I have read on this forum should never have been expressed in public. We will have a meeting in November. I hope as many members as possible will be able to attend so that we can review some of these issues. There are things that have been happening behind the scenes, so just because you don't seen anything, doesn't mean people aren't working on the club's behalf. 

Lastly and most importantly, DFWAPC has been a relaxed club that stands for hobby fun. That has had broad appeal. Many members have regular stress and high responsibilities in their lives and families. I wouldn't want the club to ever add to that. This needs to be the outlet for fun. I'm only one member but we all need to have a voice, new and old members alike.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

check check check good night, signing off. It should be about, also how do i go about getting a cool dfwapc shirt?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Tex Gal: Excellent. PM me the details and I'll post up on our site ASAP. Personally I don't find this stressing at all. I'm trying to stimulate people's minds, get them thinking and open up with communication. Once more item for the agenda to discus; compiling a member roster including photo, screen names and email address in PDF format to send out to all members in January.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I will answer a couple questions here. Anything else I think of will have to wait until after work.

The previous officers are on the web page. The club money, of which there was a decent amount last time I heard several years ago, was in a club account being controlled by Mike Cameron. The previous secretary was Cheryl. I'm sure these people would be glad to give you whatever info/help you need. I'll write Mike right now.

We looked into getting non-profit status at one point, but I don't remember what happened. It was a lot of discussion a long time ago.

I think Mike pays the web hosting. The domain is held by Go Daddy, and I think the hosting package is with Blue Host, but I can't remember.

As far as organizational ideas, I suggest you chat with GWAPA who doesn't actively seek new members because they have so many they are running short on members with big enough houses to host meetings. One thing they do that is helpful with money is to have a club auction for plants at each meeting. A percentage of the money goes to the club and the rest to the member.

The web page gallery wasn't used much when the club was going strong. It was a bit unwieldy to manage and there is better software now anyway.

Ben


----------



## mike cameron (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey, I just received Ben's email. I apologize to those that have paid dues through paypal but did not receive a welcome message from me, as well as my lack of participation over the summer. I would be great to have a meeting that focuses on resetting the goals and direction that members would like to see in the organization. It sounds like we have some renewed vigor to help carry us forward.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Again I think Tex Gal is on the right track re-lay the framework for how the club is organized and run. Then, move on to basically what are the marketing and PR strategies. Part of which are getting vendors to come to a meeting etc, However, I used to Rep for Seachem and getting a road warrior's calendar worked out to meet is a feat in its self. I am available to help out in any way I can.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

He rises from the dead


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

And dusts his scaping tools off.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

The goal was for us both to have tanks back going this year. Think we can make it?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ben Belton said:


> The goal was for us both to have tanks back going this year. Think we can make it?


I for one would like to see them!! If you're ever in the area you need to come back and talk to the club!! We'll put you up!


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hello All,

As one of the original founders of this group, I'm heartened by the renewed interest in the club. However, before we go off and completely reshape the structure of the club, we need to take a step back and evaluate what changes need to be made and what can stay as is in the current structure of the club.

Let me give everyone some background and perspective on this club and how it started and developed. This club started with a small group of individuals back in 2000, most of which are still involved in the hobby in one way or another. We built this club from a group of 5 individuals to a membership that numbered over 50 at one point, if not more. The main purpose of the club was to educate hobbyists about planted aquariums, to trade plants and equipment, but mostly to give people a forum to interact and talk about about the hobby. From the very beginning, there were some clear ideals that this club was built on. 1) Meetings were to be held at member's homes to ensure things were kept informal and friendly. 2) Plant clippings were traded and not sold. 3) Officers were elected to ensure that the club was being run properly, but any additional governing body was not needed nor desired. The club has an established constitution and by-laws that addresses many of the issue surrounding conduct, elected officers, etc., but I do not have a copy of it at this time. Hopefully one of the older members can come up with it.

The structure as described was very effective and our membership grew at a tremendous rate. The meetings were often very informal, although a main topic and an occasional presentation provided. The main focus of our meetings was information exchange and a place to interact with friends made through the club. As the club grew, it developed a national presence and still has a nominal presence in the hobby. At the club's peak, we even hosted one of the AGA's International Convention, which to this day, many of the conventions are still measured against. Although this club has stagnated in recent years, I think with the proper leadership, this club could be a strong presence again in the hobby.

That being said, I am in no way willing to allow wholesale changes in the club's structure to occur without due diligence and agreement by the membership base. As has been mentioned many times, this club ran very efficiently as a FUN, RELAXED, and FRIENDLY club. The need to reinvent the club with new a new governing structure is not necessary and will stifle the openness of the club. I've seen it happen this past year with another club and the dissolution and nastiness that ensued was discouraging. I do not want to see that happen within this group. I think having several strong leaders to foster this club is all that is necessary as long as they keep the in mind the original framework of how this club was built and what it stands for.

Like Tex-Gal mentioned, the discussions surrounding the club on a public forum is inappropriate and creates a negative perception of the club. These issues need to be addressed at meetings with the membership present instead of being aired on a public forum. I also agree wholeheartedly about the need to slow down and reassess issues within the club with both old and new members involved in the discussions. Why is it necessary to make the changes so rapidly? The club isn't going anywhere...

Finally, I leave you with this suggestion to consider as you move forward with this club. As one of the founders and a permanent board member, keep in mind why the club was formed in the first place. Our motto was always to keep it simple and friendly. The lack of formality is what made this club fun for all of the members and that is ultimately what the founders wanted in their development of this club. Keep it fun!

Kind regards,
Bailin Shaw
DFWAPC EC Board Member


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Texex94 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> As one of the original founders of this group, I'm heartened by the renewed interest in the club. However, before we go off and completely reshape the structure of the club, we need to take a step back and evaluate what changes need to be made and what can stay as is in the current structure of the club.
> 
> ...


x2, you said it good. :shock: now lets have some funny happy hour is this then 12 hours away. it's also the weekend YAY!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Bailin, thank you! Everything you said sounds great to me.

--Michael Parkey


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

Ben Belton said:


> The goal was for us both to have tanks back going this year. Think we can make it?


Was the goal "just tanks" or do they actually have to look decent?


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Ricky Cain said:


> Was the goal "just tanks" or do they actually have to look decent?


Or even have water in them. Maybe I should have clarified.


----------

